# Official Bulls @ Supersonics. Monday February 2, 2004 9pm cst FSChi,NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another month, another contest. Who will win the ribs this month? Will it be another bulls fan or will another poster come in and win it for yet another time? Making it 3 out of four times a fan that is not a bulls wins the ribs. 

Contest is open to bulls fans and posters first but of course any and all can play. The more games you predict and get correct, the better chance you have to win. 

Here are the rules:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54947&forumid=27

Take time to read the rules and all related threads. Any questions ask me or tb#1. Be sure to predict the actual score of every game! Why? That serves as one of the tie breakers! It came into use the very first month of the contest! 

Suggestion #2. Be sure to play every game. That increases your chance of winning. Why is that? Well someone who may actullay have less losses but played a couple of less games or even one less game than someone else with 1 more loss than they had, is actually behind that poster! That is another tie breaker used. 

Be sure to predicte in official game threads only, unless you know for sure you will be gone on a given night then someone can pm me and I will post them. But we encourage everyone to post themselves if they can. 

Good luck!! 

Bulls play just 11 games this month.

Past winners are in my signature


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bulls should have a chance of being able to take this one, with their beefy frontcourt, but I'm not so sure. I may change this based off of tonight's game, but for now ...

Sonics 104
Bulls 98


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sonics 98
Bulls 73


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

SuperSonics 109
Bulls 92

Allen scores 32.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

that would be an odd chance for there to be more than one winner with all those tiebreakers. That would be an X-File


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> that would be an odd chance for there to be more than one winner with all those tiebreakers. That would be an X-File


That would be odd. Wouldn't it? In that case the ribs go by default to me... lol. 

There are enough tie breakers to pretty much assure that there will be a clear cut winner.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sonics 105

Bulls 89

Ray Allen with 34

Rashard Lewis with 25pts 12rebs, 6assts.

:hurl: :no:


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Sonics 106.
Bulls 90.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

bulls lose


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Bulls- 102
Sonics- 100

Somebody had to do it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sonics 98 Bulls 88

Ray Allen 28


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> bulls lose


Lots of optimism over here...:laugh:


The Sonics have had some trouble with eastern conference teams, like the Cavs, Heat and Hawks. So I wouldn't completely write off the Bulls, especially with Chandler playing. Hmm...the Bulls don't have much depth and Dupree vs Lewis is a big mismatch. So i'm gonna pick the Sonics.

104-89 Sonics.

Lewis with 27 pts, 9 rebs.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

sonics 96
bulls 79


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sonics 114
Bulls 73

Sonics set a new NBA record for three point field goals makes. Bulls just cannot defend the 3.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Sonics-101
Bulls- 87


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Sonics 96

Bulls 90


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

sonics 94
bulls 81

curry 20 pts


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Sonics 100
Bulls 86


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

sonics 94
bulls 89


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DMD enters the fold.

Seattle 103, Chicago 89

Curry 19
Ray Allen 23


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sonics penetrate and dish out to GREAT open shooters better then any team in the league. Bulls r easily one of the worst 3pt defending teams in the league.

EC will keep us in this one since the Sonics r so SOFT inside...but it won't be enough.

Sonics 102
Bulls 94


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Sonics win

Sonics 97
Bulls 85

Curry returns to his normal form after the good performance against Portland and puts up 8 points, 2 and 1/2 rebounds.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Sonics 98
Bulls 94

Curry 24
Antonio Daniels 22, 8, 8


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Sonics 98

Bulls 92

EC 22


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Sonics 103
Bulls 97


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sonics 597

Bulls 88


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

You can live by the Three or die by the Three...









92








88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sonics were beaten by Kings at home last night. 

110-103. Daniels had 30 pts. 

However, this puts Seattle at 13-11 at home. 

We can win this game but we won't. Seattle is guard and sf oriented and they usually give us trouble.

They average 97.6 and allow 98.9 pts a game. 

Seattle 98 bulls 95. another heartbreaker.


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 98
Sonics 83

Eddy Curry goes for a season high and carrer high 38 points
Get the ball to Eddy PLeez!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

well here we go again. Can rlucas repeat? I think so. To win this competition, you have to go against the crowd sometimes. Even though I have said Feb 12 th will be our next win, secretly I have been circling this game on my calendar for awhile

Bulls 98
Sonics 92

Ok, Ok, Ok, Going with the upset.  But am I? If Curry plays like he did last night Seattle has no one who can stop him. Brent Barry has burned us a ton since he got to seattle and he is out. we have problems against the perimeter teams in the NBA but we will own the backboards in this one. I expect Chandler to play more and play well. Sonics are actually playing better against the west then the east. 15-11 in the west, 7-12 vs the east. History repeats itself. 2 years ago the Bulls broke a losing streak at Seattle where they went 8-8 from 3 pt land in the 4th quarter and outscored Seattle 42-14. Easily the most enjoyable game since Jordan retired. We have tended to play these guys pretty well. They are on a 3 game losing streak

On a side note, I really like the way Seattle plays and Ill be looking forward to watching them play.

Eddy Curry with 34pts, Chandler with 10bds. We wont be able to do anything with Lewis who will have 29. Pippen continues to play the point guard position for us as Kirk and JC play off the ball


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sonics 100
Bulls 90

Hinrich 21


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 97
Sonics 93

I'm gonna go with the upset in this one. I have a feeling Jamal will have a great game because he's playing in his hometown and he'll have a great matchup with Allen. Curry will dominate inside with at least 20 and 10..


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Sonics - 102
Bulls - 89


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Bulls 98
Sonics 92
:groucho:


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Sonics 102

Bulls 91

What!?!, no silly trade rumor involving the Bulls and Sonics?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Going against the crowd, aka the best way to win the ribs.

Bulls 101
Sonics 92


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sonics 99
Bulls 90


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Allen shall blow up and the Bulls will yet again lose...

Sonics 108
Bulls 92


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

let's see if the Bulls can use their size to defy the odds.

Bulls 102
Sonics 94


----------



## Infamous 210 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bulls pull off the upset.

Bulls - 96

Sonics - 89

Curry w/ 24 pts.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

sonics 98 bulls 83
jamal crawford 21pts 7/24 fg
kirk hinrich 7pts 2/12 fg


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Squirrel</b>!
> let's see if the Bulls can use their size to defy the odds.
> 
> Bulls 102
> Sonics 94


The best name/avatar that has come across for awhile. Though the best avatar still goes to Spongyfungy


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Starbucks 101
Kool-Aid 91


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Tough game to figure out. I'm gonna go with the Bulls for no other reason than I have no other reason.

Bulls 97
Sonics 93


----------



## RugbyBull (Jan 28, 2004)

Bulls 102
Sonics 99


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

It will be interesting to see how the Bulls come out after a tough loss in Portland. Do they play well again or fall back to their usual ways? Tyson clearly provided a spark Saturday in the short time he was in there. Does he have the same effect again? I think so. Does it lead to a win this time? I should probably say no, but...

Bulls - 103
Sonics - 98

Jamal scores 31 in a homecoming of sorts.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sonics 111
Bulls 103


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Sonic -- 112
The Bull -- 88


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Sonics 97
Bulls 89


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wasn't jamal quoted in the paper today as saying he's had this game circled on his calendar for a while? hometown boy comes home as the leader stuff? good. now do it. we all have faith. (pass the kool-aid i'm getting a little low)

*bulls 102
sonics 93*


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> wasn't jamal quoted in the paper today as saying he's had this game circled on his calendar for a while? hometown boy comes home as the leader stuff? good. now do it. we all have faith. (pass the kool-aid i'm getting a little low)
> 
> *bulls 102
> sonics 93*


Tough game to call. I'm gonna go with My Bulls for this one but if they suck it up I may not pick them the entire rest of the month .

Bulls 92
Sonics 88


----------



## slluB (Apr 25, 2003)

sonics 103
bulls 89


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Don't worry, the ping pong balls await...:grinning:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Seattle is too good of a perimeter team to let the Bulls really trouble them. Unless the Sonics go absolutely cold from the field this game shouldn't be that close.

Bulls- 88
Sonics- 106

Curry with 17 and 6
Ray Allen drops 34 on us


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 94
Sonics 87


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i will pick the bulls because i always do ...sure i'll never get the ribs but somehow i'll manage 

97-92

curry high scorer


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Bulls stink up the joint again.

Sonic 100
Bulls 88


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sonics 115

Bulls 97

all Bulls losses from now on. :no: 

Antonio Daniels and Allen will scorch us especially with us giving up 4 straight 100 pts to teams. Who can stop Rashard on our team? Dupree? Robinson? :sour: 

Sonics on a three game losing steak (lost to Dallas, Sacramento, and Lakers) and are looking to beat up on some weaklings. Curry will be great but our guard play continues with poor shooting. 

*btw no more _that girl_ avatar. getting tired of her.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The sonics start Daniels,Allen,Lewis,BOOTH,POTAPENKO I dont see how we Dont win this game .

Bulls end streak 102-94

BUlls win :groucho: 

the beast has awaken . Curry get 30 pts


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Bulls 98
Sonics 93

Curry gaining some confidence after the last game, carries over to Jamal.
Tyson energizes the bench, dominating defensively with his long arms, needs to plead to the coach not to take him out because he feels fine.
Tyson= 27 minutes 18 rebounds, 19 points
Curry = 32 points 8 rebounds
Jamal - 29 points
Kirk 22 points - 12 assists, 3 steals.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Sonics 92
Bulls 89


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Sonics 98, Bulls 94


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Sonics 103
Bulls 92

high scorer: Craw 17
Allen 29 for the Sonics


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls 96

Sonics 92


Crawford plays well in hometown audition.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I hate having people from every message board posting their predictions on the Bulls Official Game Thread!

:upset:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Sonics 91 Bulls 87


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

bulls 95 sonics 91


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Sonics 103
Bulls 95


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We need to pay attention to whether Vlad Radmanovic plays in this game. He's a late scratch from the starting lineup. However, if none of our guys are sitting, then even if he's getting traded, it might not be to us.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am just wondering who is the first Bulls player will give up first?
And that guy should be trade before the deadline.

Please express yours opinion on that matter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game on, folks.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Rashard Lewis putting on a 3 point shooting display so far, 3-4. 

Bulls playing pretty good though, 17-15 Sonics.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We are scoring in the paint, I like that !


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> We are scoring in the paint, I like that !


Considering what we're playing against, you would hope that's more than a passing fancy.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yep 

I see we are giving up Ofn. Rbs.:no:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr. Potential became the first who gave up !


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Skiles subbed out Crawford,Curry and Pip all at the same time .

Current lineup Kirk,dupree,erob,jyd,tyson 

Sonics immediately went on a 6-0 run 

That was quite cartwrightish of skiles


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles is an idiot :devil:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Unless Seattle goes deathly cold this game will be over soon.

Of course they could go cold and might still win by 30 over this bunch.

Sonics are outrebounding the bulls. Asking themselves why on earth they would want to make a trade for any of the Bulls big men.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls cut into the lead. Down by 7 at the end of one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Difference in the game is Seattle has made three more threes than we have. Both teams shooting very well.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to try put TC, EC, Dup., JC, KH at the same time on the floor !


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

So who's with me on Dupree's honeymoon period being long over? He's made a couple of boneheaded plays already tonight.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

current lineup is kirk ,jamal,erob,tyson ,eddy 

IT should be the starting lineup the rest of the year


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> So who's with me on Dupree's honeymoon period being long over? He's made a couple of boneheaded plays already tonight.


I've been there...

Look face facts, this guy on almost any other team would see the majority of his time on the court in a practice jersey...

Yet some people think that he's a part of the future of this team....

He might be a good guy to have around, but this isn't a guy that should be getting heavy minutes.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, this 2nd unit is actually doing a good job. Erob's hitting the midrange, and they're hustling on D. Only down by 2 now.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need the MAN in the middle ,not a player, but a MAN !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down by 2. Seattle 0-3 this quarter.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

It worked  We are catching them !


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> current lineup is kirk ,jamal,erob,tyson ,eddy
> 
> IT should be the starting lineup the rest of the year


yes. please!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

nah... can't count on erob. I like erob as a spark plug off the bench. 

How is Tyson playing? Did he have nice moves to get to the line, or what? Should I have started him on my fantasy team?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> current lineup is kirk ,jamal,erob,tyson ,eddy
> 
> IT should be the starting lineup the rest of the year


:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler 5 rebounds in 6 minutes.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hinrich has 6 assists already. Why was he taken out?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

By the way, story on Jay Williams right now on CNN


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> chandler 5 rebounds in 6 minutes.


He is the MAN !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls are 6-9 this quarter. Seattle is 3-12


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Crawford hits a nice deuce. Dore points out he's hit three in a row. Let's hope he stays hot tonight. If he's hitting from the perimeter, it should open it up nicely for Eddy and Tyson.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Brunson nicely forces a jump ball. However, _Brunson_ forced it, so what's the point really in even throwing it up. I don't know what's worse, his speed or his hops.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think there is a very strong case to be made for the Bulls ,making no trades and just getting healthy and seeing where we pick in the draft and then go from there.

There will be someone in the expansion draft that we could get the Bobcats to take for us and trade them our pick.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

This why Mr. Potential been asking for TC, exactly the same way Crawford wants KH do a dirty job.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> I think there is a very strong case to be made for the Bulls ,making no trades and just getting healthy and seeing where we pick in the draft and then go from there.
> 
> There will be someone in the expansion draft that we could get the Bobcats to take for us and trade them our pick.



I agree, as I was trying to argue earlier in another threat today. I'm ok with trading role players (Fizer, AD, Erob, Gill, etc.) but not with the core. I think there's been so much chaos this year that I'd like to see what we could do with a Skiles off-season, a nice draft pick, and just a little time to find some cohesion.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Users Browsing Forum: (Bullwhip, FJ_of _Rockaway, Mikedc, davidR, bullsfanindc, rwj333, rawse, HELLHAMMER, Charlotte_______, Scinos, Golden Bull 23, futuristxen, elias03, bulls, vince19, jnrjr79)


Slow night on the game thread. A little apathy setting in perhaps? We need to bump the Bullsaholics thread.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like Tyson is a rebounding machine!!!!!

Yeah, the game is on Fox Sports Net Chicago, a channel that I do not get.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

i would post more if someone was doing a play by play that i could comment on. But, alas, I cannot see this game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry not rebounding again, but it seems to be less of an issue now that Chandler's back, in my opinion. Scoring seems to not be a problem for Eddy, though.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Curry not rebounding again, but it seems to be less of an issue now that Chandler's back, in my opinion. Scoring seems to not be a problem for Eddy, though.


Agree, however he did well at the end of 2qtr.
We do need some contributions from SP and AD.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm...E-Rob, Jamal and Curry can't miss tonight. 

Dupree needs to work on his shot selection, he's throwing up some bricks...:sour:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Eddy did something I've never seen him do in his career.

He passed across his body (left) when a double team was coming from the right as he was making a post move. It was an assist to eRob. OMG. :yes: Nice to see.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wats up with Skiles' love affair with Dupree?? He's willing to sit anybody down just to put him on the floor. Am I the only one who thinks Dupree is a liability on the court?? He can't dribble, pass or shoot. He's at best suited for 10 mins. off the bench. NO MORE PLS!!

Anyway, good first half. Just need to rebound a little better.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Eddy did something I've never seen him do in his career.
> 
> He passed across his body (left) when a double team was coming from the right as he was making a post move. It was an assist to eRob. OMG. :yes: Nice to see.


We all knew that Eddy got some potentials 
He need just to spend the summer with Mike Tyson,
in some federal institution, to finish his "education"


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

the E rob changeup for the third. interesting


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ray Allen heating up... He's 10-14.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to put : KH, ER, SP, TC, EC


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Crawford off the glass to himself for the dunk and the foul


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Crawford off the glass to himself for the dunk and the foul


I wondered about that. Tracker has him getting an offensive rebounding and then dunking and a foul. Hope to see that on the highlights tonight.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, I wish we could have gotten Antonio Daniels back earlier in the year when they wouldn't let him off the bench. Now he's out there and playing very good ball and we'd have no chance of getting him for someone like Fizer :|

On the other hand, we're getting nice play again for Curry and Crawford (as well as most everyone).


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

By the way, that was JCBIGSIS with the "WELCOME HOME JAMAL" poster.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

they just showed JCBIGSIS on tv! lol. 

jamal is on tonight. she's very proud.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> Crawford off the glass to himself for the dunk and the foul


What a sweet dunk!

after . Curry with a 360 bucket. and 1! 

He looks PUMPED UP!!! haven't seen him like this in a long time!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Sonics 115
> 
> Bulls 97
> ...


everything I said was wrong. except Allen on fire. I'm going to keep predicting Bulls losses.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson is pissed after getting beaten up and not getting a call. Jamal trying to calm him down and TC gets a second technical and he's gone.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Go Tyson :laugh:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Tyson is pissed after getting beaten up and not getting a call. Jamal trying to calm him down and TC gets a second technical and he's gone.


He had a reason to be- but he shoulda shut up after the first one


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Crawford & Curry are something SPECIAL tonight....I really don't believe curry will be traded...he seems to be gettin' better and better...and that little turnaround j he added is a very nice component to his game.....hope we trade neither....except for the cast SURROUNDING them....

ROBINSON
FIZER
BRUNSON
etc.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

crap-- we really needed him. Davis is stinking currently. Did Skiles do anything?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jess kersey is the same ref who lectured hinrich like he was a small child. 


gnome.



win it for chandler!!!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Two good games in a row for curry!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> jess kersey is the same ref who lectured hinrich like he was a small child.
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I think we need Tyson to win this game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal shoots high off the glass Miss, offensive reb jamal shoots and good.

Frahm 3 and it's good Chi 74 Sea 85

Calvin Booth foul. he's out potapenko in

KH, JC, Curry, JYD, Erob in for the Bulls. 
Ridnour, frahm, potapenko, allen, radmanvic

Ridnour fadeaway good. chic 74 Sea 87 

Hinrich fades and misses gets his own board. Radmanovic foul on JC.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

Our supporting cast sucks big time. No one besides crawford and curry have more than 10 points. We cant win with the rest of the scrubs.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Everytime we go against teams like Seattle, we lose. I mean, we always get torched from downtown.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

We REALLY need a good SCORING/SLASHING small forward badly....but we NEEED to keep the C-UNIT & Kirk Hinrich.....

everybody should be untradeable except those guys........they can become a VERY special core........


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

28 for Crawford.

Ridnour drives and makes KH look silly with a fingeroll 89 76 Sea

curry posts up drives to the basket. tough backwards shot.

radman 3 misses Sea reb

frahm for 3, blocked by Erob.

jumpball JC and Frahm (who is this guy?)

Erob fights for the jumpball. timeout 89 - 76 Sea.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> By the way, that was JCBIGSIS with the "WELCOME HOME JAMAL" poster.


Is she hot?


----------



## samdge (Feb 3, 2004)

I think that Tyson, Jamal and Eddy are trying to tell us they dont want to be traded and want to saty together as a threesome


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>samdge</b>!
> I think that Tyson, Jamal and Eddy are trying to tell us they dont want to be traded and want to saty together as a threesome


I hope so.....soon as curry and crawford become better defensivly....the unit will be SERIOUS!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I really think Hinrich has hit the wall. 

his defense has not been good as of late. He needs to take a week off, rest up a bit, come back strong for the rest of the season.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

seattle has hit 15-33 3 pts. were they hot tonight, or does our perimeter D suck?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Don't know if it's been said already, but I love how we're playing. Yes we're losing, but Seattle is shooting incredible. *I love Jamal's D.* That's right, I said it. In the third I saw him cut off baseline and before I even knew, I was screaming that's some good f***ing D! I also love how we're controlling the tempo. Sonics are usually running all game long, but the Bulls have forced them into a half game set.

And glad to see EC taking advantage of the Sonics complete lack of an inside presence.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> I really think Hinrich has hit the wall.
> 
> his defense has not been good as of late. He needs to take a week off, rest up a bit, come back strong for the rest of the season.


Unfortunately, he won't be able to do it during the all star break because he's playing in the rookie game.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

another vintage performance by hinrich, 3-12 from the floor.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sonics are shooting 44% in 3's that's real tough to defend.

bad jumpball. 

3 for radman. omg.. it's rains in seattle.

Jerome Williams for 17 footer. Miss Bulls Reb. 

Jamal drives in the hole, dumps to Eddy acrobatic layup GOOD and 1. he makes the FT. 

79-92 Sea 8:03 left 4q

Potapenko to Frahm 3 MISS. 

Eddy rebs. Curry out of bounds. 

Potapenko, screen pass to Ridnour layup good.

JYD drives, dish to Eddy, and Eddy slams it.

Radman to Ridnour off a screen and shoots a 15 footer. 

Chi 81 Sea 96.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> I really think Hinrich has hit the wall.
> 
> his defense has not been good as of late. He needs to take a week off, rest up a bit, come back strong for the rest of the season.


Ala Jay Williams?
:|


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal 3 miss.

potapenko miss,

Hinrich 3 miss

ridnour travels.

Chi 81 Sea 96 6:01 4q

Jamal to Hinrich, back to Jamal, fakes to Jerome Williams off the glass in the paint GOOD

Lewis shot, miss,.

Jamal to Erob shot, GOOD. 

Chi 85 Sea 96 Timeout Seattle.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sorry, but I don't take a lot of heart in big offensive output when the guy you're ostensibly supposed to be guarding is 11-15 from the floor. :|

Pretty please could we just get up in that guy's face.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

spongyfungy, check ur pm!

bad defense


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ridnour to Radman, gives to Ray allen, double team radman 3. MISS. potapenko rebs. potapenko, shoots a 10 footer good.

Erob to Jamal. knocked away by ray allen, radmanovic DUNK

Chi 85 Sea 100

Jamal for 3! GOOD

Chi 88 Sea 100

potapenko 16 footer. misses. 

Erob baseline jumper is GOOD.
rob can really shoot. it's always net.

Potapenko misses JYD rebs.

Curry jumper. short. Potapenko rebs.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

what happened to our defense that was therer when skiles first came.?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

MAN we are giving up offensive boards to one of the worst rebounding teams in the league.

Ridnour drive to the basket and its good. MAN.

Chi 90 Sea 102. 1:53 left. Timeout Skiles....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

And oh yeah... Kirk is getting routinely scored on by Ridnour.

This is what happens when you play a rookie PG 40 minutes a night


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

a tired hinrich> brunson


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

How many f-ing times is Hinrich going to get beat by Ridnour for an uncontested lay up? 50? Hinrich is sucking it up big time. And Antonio Davis is worthless. If I were Skiles I'd play him just long enough to trade his worthless butt.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> what happened to our defense that was therer when skiles first came.?


I dunno, but whoever made off with it also got JYD's hands.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich lobs to Erob. lays it in and good. Ridnour to Radman for 3 and it's good.

Hinrich to Jamal 3 misses. Curry tries to lay it in, misses. Williams rebs and he lays it in

Chi 94 Sea 104 51.2 secs left.

I didn't get a PM yet.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Brilliant Hinrich. PLEASE TAKE HIM OUT


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Timeout skiles.. Ridnour is burning Hinrich. KH may have hit the dreaded "wall"

jamal has 31 points.

EC has 25 

Erob 14

Hinrich turned an ankle or something and he's gonna come out. limps to the bench. doesn't look too serious. Hinrich fouls someone.

Brunson comes in. 

Chi 107 Sea 94 20 sec Timeout.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't care if he misses shots, but there's no excuse for him getting beat by someone like Ridnour. Plus Hinrich never passes to Crawford.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jamal 3 miss.

Brunson baseline hits a 3 (good ball movement on that probably drawn up during the timeout)

Ridnour fouled by Erob.

Ridnour makes both FT's

Bulls full timeout probably to run a final play. disappointing loss.

Sea 109 Bulls 97


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Now there's some confusion someone saying Bulls didn't have a foul. official scorer said they had a timeout left.

technical foul on the bulls. what the gay.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

hinrich should just stay at home take a good rest and work on his offensive game next all-star weekend. forget about the rookie all-star challenge, the kid is tired n running out gas.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ridnour dribbling. Radmanovic for 3. airball.

Bulls ball with 4.9 left.

Jamal shoots an airball 3.

Sea 109 Chi 97

too many 3's for the Bulls to handle.

On the other hand great play from Jamal and Curry. Erob was very solid.

Sea had hot shooting from Ray Allen. They also played tremendour perimeter D. I mean they defended all the way up to the timeline. Seattle would not be denied after 3 tough losses. 

Bulls have the foundations to build on. Seattle had no idea what to do with Curry, they kept fouling him every shot. and Curry showed me something that I haven't seen. he passed the ball back to Jamal after taking it in the post. I want to see more of that, especially when he gets double teamed.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> hinrich should just stay at home take a good rest and work on his offensive game next all-star weekend. forget about the rookie all-star challenge, the kid is tired n running out gas.


As much as I'd like Kirk to get the honor of playing in the rookie game, I agree with both points of your post. He needs a bit of rest and he is (as expected) running out of gas.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Random observations:

-Hinrich has no legs on his shot and his defense is a step slow. I think he has hit the rookie wall folks, he's playing too many minutes. Ridnour abused him on high pick and rolls w/ Radmanovich.

-Seattle had no answer for Curry.

-Jamal looked great out there.

-Allen has the quickest release on his shot. Dang.

-Seattle always gives the Bulls trouble. They spread the floor, all 5 can hit the trey, we simply can't defense it well

-Jess Kersey is an a-hole. He looks like Haley Joel Osment with wrinkles.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles : oh man he's ripping on the old ref. he called him a big baby for not listening to Skiles and his questions.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

One more statement :

We gotta have the WORST scouts of any team in the NBA...how come we're like the ONLY team without these incredible overseas players?!? After kukoc, we haven't had one since....we need a couple of those guys instead of all they damn busters we got on our squad

TRADE :

GILL
FIZER
ROBINSON
BRUNSON
JEFFERIES
DAVIS

SOMEBODY!! trade davis to dallas...let's get some help over here....try and pry Antawn Jamison somehow!! we need a damn SF.....


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well I'm going to say this...

I enjoyed watching Jamal Crawford and Eddy Curry PERFORM tonight...

We lost, but its very hard to watch these guys and just not see that these guys are big time players.

JC was wow tonight....

I won't even talk about the self alleyoop off the backboard.

EC is real fun to watch because you just watch him and you can see he's an animal.

Kirk Hinrich looked absolutely sorry...

Luke Ridnour was lighting him up, this is a guy who gets 15 minutes a game himself and fellow career backup point guard.

I like Kirk, I think he's a good player, but I've said from jump, if he were on any other team, he'd have Luke like #s, 15 MPG, 5 PPG. He'd be a nice spark off the bench for many teams, but if he's your starting point guard, and a guy many of you want to build around, you're a bad team...

We are a bad team.

Tough loss simply because they wouldn't miss, and its hard to do anything when guys shoot 3s like layups, but JC and EC carried us throughout the game, and I'll end with if Jamal's days in a Bulls uniform are numbered, thanks for adding to the memories with a great game tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry and Crawford were nothing short of FABULOUS tonight. They almost played perfect ball. EC the past two games has shown me a lot. This has come out of nowhere if u ask me. Just a couple of games ago he was havin' a hard time making a decent move down low w/o getting stripped. Now he looks confident, cocky and is finishing with the same ease he was doin' last year. How come all of a sudden he has been passing so decently off double teams?? It's been great to watch. He's also jumping for rebounds NOW.....although he still has a long way to go as far as positioning is concerned.

JC took probably 2 bad shots all night. Otherwise he was drivin' whenever he got a chance and was JUST HOT! That off the back board dunk was SICK ....even the Seattle crowd was cheering for him after that. He did everything to keep us close.

Overall, a frustrating game. They kept pouring it in. I thought it was kind of pathetic to see em' jack 3 after 3. Curry/JC did everything.....too bad this team just ain't talented enough to able to lend good support. Now that i think abt it, that trade has done us no good. Our D is back to being STINKY like it was b4......while offense has regressed ALOT. Soon AD and JYD won't be playing more then 25 mins. a game COMBINED.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

guh - i live in seattle and they didn't televise the friggin game. yar!
this is what happens when you get lukewarm fan support (if the games here don't sell out they don't televise them, or something like that). 

i just want to add the seattle announcers were surprised how a team as lean and athletic as the bulls could be so poor at rotating on defense.

also one of the announcers commented how jamal's handle reminded him of isiah thomas'


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Overall, a frustrating game. They kept pouring it in. I thought it was kind of pathetic to see em' jack 3 after 3. Curry/JC did everything.....too bad this team just ain't talented enough to able to lend good support. Now that i think abt it, that trade has done us no good. Our D is back to being STINKY like it was b4......while offense has regressed ALOT. Soon AD and JYD won't be playing more then 25 mins. a game COMBINED.



i agree, although i believe we should keep J. Williams...he's a hustler, hard nosed defender and good rebounder....but I have NO problem getting rid of Davis though...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Curry and Crawford were nothing short of FABULOUS tonight. They almost played perfect ball. EC the past two games has shown me a lot. This has come out of nowhere if u ask me. Just a couple of games ago he was havin' a hard time making a decent move down low w/o getting stripped. Now he looks confident, cocky and is finishing with the same ease he was doin' last year. How come all of a sudden he has been passing so decently off double teams?? It's been great to watch. He's also jumping for rebounds NOW.....although he still has a long way to go as far as positioning is concerned.
> 
> JC took probably 2 bad shots all night. Otherwise he was drivin' whenever he got a chance and was JUST HOT! That off the back board dunk was SICK ....even the Seattle crowd was cheering for him after that. He did everything to keep us close.
> ...


I believe this is fact...

JC and EC are guys you can build a team around.

I'm not saying they are franchise players, but each player on a team can be a part of your core, and then you build around that.

Them together I think is AWESOME.

I want that off the backboard dunk as a video clip....


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

no,Eddy is getting better on his individual offense, But please save all the Praise for a one dimensional 7 footer until he becomes a complete 7 footer and rebounds and plays defense to his potential. How about rebounds better than a decent SF?

Fabulous, awesome? We lost. The team is flopping and You aren't fabulous until you play the complete game.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> guh - i live in seattle and they didn't televise the friggin game. yar!
> this is what happens when you get lukewarm fan support (if the games here don't sell out they don't televise them, or something like that).
> 
> ...


I'm starting to believe that around the league Jamal is thought very highly of.

It doesn't take long to watch him play and just see the kid has a lot of talent.

A lot of Jamal's "problems" are problems that can and will be fixed with coaching, and its beyond obvious to me that Jamal wants to get better because he seriously has done everything that has been asked of him since Skiles got here.

What does that get him?

A ticket out of town maybe, but that would be a good thing for him and whatever team he does go to.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like the three C's are still the nucleus. Everyone noticed that Curry has stepped up ever since Tyson came back.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm starting to believe that around the league Jamal is thought very highly of.
> ...


mmm hmm!

watching nba fastbreak on espn2 and aldridge basically says i know skiles has problems with jamal, but the kid sure is a talented scorer. the dude hosting nods his approval...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> I don't care if he misses shots, but there's no excuse for him getting beat by someone like Ridnour. Plus Hinrich never passes to Crawford.


Also, Kirk steals candy from small children and lights old people's homes on fire.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> no,Eddy is getting better on his individual offense, But please save all the Praise for a one dimensional 7 footer until he becomes a complete 7 footer and rebounds and plays defense to his potential. How about rebounds better than a decent SF?
> 
> Fabulous, awesome? We lost. The team is flopping and You aren't fabulous until you play the complete game.


No freakin doubt.

Wanna know what a "culture of losing" is? 

Look no further than whooping it up after a game we got our asses handed to us about how good we looked. Fabulous? Great? 

Man, I fail to understand how people can be satisfied with complete crap.

Seriously, I see this and I want to go Scott Skiles hard-core nutbar on the sorry lot of you! :yes:

Everyone, run 20 sprints around your houses, except for you guys that think this was somehow an wonderful, fabulous game that became the first 12 point loss in the history of the NBA that marked the start of a team's run to Dynasty status. You guys stay back, tape yourselves up, and let the rest of us know when you're ready to admit there's nothing cool about losing.

Yeash.

:upset:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Nutbar or Crowbar 

Hey I'm a lover not a fighter.. but even I say don't BS around Mike m'boy and go for the thick rod of reckoning in an azz whooping orgy of indulgence which shakes you to your primal core 

I'm talking Java Man , Cro Magnon man , Peking Man , Dinasours roaming the Earth , Fred Freaking Flintsone !!!

You hear me dawg ?

Yeash indeed!

I'm out like a hung jury!

Word


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Also, Kirk steals candy from small children and lights old people's homes on fire.


And he listens to Judas Priest records ( that's right Kirk _is_ old school ) 

Plus .... he always leaves the toilet seat up in the locker room ... passes flatulence silently in the huddle and blames Rick Brunson... and never shares the remote with his girlfriend 

The guy is a total neanderthal pig 

Utterly contemptible


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> One more statement :
> 
> We gotta have the WORST scouts of any team in the NBA...how come we're like the ONLY team without these incredible overseas players?!? After kukoc, we haven't had one since....we need a couple of those guys instead of all they damn busters we got on our squad
> ...


I would rather have sex with a budgie than have Antawn Jamison a Bull


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

How do we lose when Hinrich, ERob, Jamal and Eddy ALL have really good games (well, Hinrich wasn't really good, but he had 9 assists)??? I guess the answer is giving up 109 pts. Regardless, losing this one with so many guys playing well is horrible. No surprise, but horrible nonetheless.

And how much worse could ERob be as an in-bounds passer? My god, there was a stretch where he nearly threw away like 6 straight in-bounds passes! On the last one, you could hear Skiles yell "Come on, throw the ball in!" On top of that, we were just horrible at turning the ball over last night at the worst moments. Not a lot of TOs total, but just the worst timing. Which, again, is no surprise, but frustrating nonetheless.

I guess I should be used to the losses, but we've played well for the most part the last two games and it's harder to put up with close losses. Although, I guess losing close ones to decent Western Conference teams is a move in the right direction. But who cares?

I don't know why I'm even wasting my time with this. The team's going nowhere, the season's been a wash for a month and a half and we're probably about to trade my favorite player. 

Besides that, being a Bulls fan rocks!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> I really think Hinrich has hit the wall.
> 
> his defense has not been good as of late. He needs to take a week off, rest up a bit, come back strong for the rest of the season.


Well Jay did last year and set the rookie precedent for a bit of rookie R and R 

Why not Kirk ?

I'm sure no one would think any of the less of him


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I hate watching teams that chuck 3's all game. That was brutal. It's like a football team w/ no running game.

Even though the Bulls lost and played stupid defense (double the ball against jump shooting teams w/ no inside presence) I'm glad I don't have to watch the Sonics every game.


----------

